# errore di installazione wine

## devilheart

ciao a tutti

oggi ho provato ad installare wine-0.9.20 ma riscontro questo errore

```
./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --sysconfdir=/etc/wine --with-curses --with-opengl --with-x --disable-trace --disable-debug --libdir=/usr/lib32 --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... no

checking for gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name...

configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

```

in config.log c'è

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/./libgcc.a when sea

rching for -lgcc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/./libgcc.a when sea

rching for -lgcc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc
```

idee?

ps

se può servire 

```
[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/wine-0.9.20  USE="X alsa cups dbus gif glut hal jpeg ldap ncurses opengl xml -arts -debug -esd -jack -lcms -nas -oss -scanner"
```

----------

## thewally

Posta un 

```
# emerge --info
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## devilheart

```
Portage 2.1.1_rc1-r1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1/vanilla, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-beyond3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-beyond3 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

Last Sync: Tue, 29 Aug 2006 09:30:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: 2.0.0_rc2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1, 2.4.3-r3

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r1, 2.16.1-r2, 2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.16

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -march=athlon64 -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fweb -frename-registers -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -msse2 -fPIC"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -march=athlon64 -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fweb -frename-registers -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -msse2 -fPIC -Wl,-O1"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sfperms strict stripped"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -s"

LINGUAS="it it_IT it_IT@euro"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/xgl-coffee"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X a52 aac acpi alsa apache2 asf avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli crypt cups dbus dga dio dlloader doc dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc emboss encode ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glut gtk2 hal ieee1394 imlib initng_plugins_also initng_plugins_bash_launcher initng_plugins_chdir initng_plugins_chroot initng_plugins_conflict initng_plugins_cpout initng_plugins_critical initng_plugins_cron initng_plugins_daemon initng_plugins_dev initng_plugins_dllaunch initng_plugins_envparser initng_plugins_find initng_plugins_fstat initng_plugins_history initng_plugins_idleprobe initng_plugins_initctl initng_plugins_interactive initng_plugins_iparser initng_plugins_last initng_plugins_limit initng_plugins_logfile initng_plugins_netprobe initng_plugins_ngc4 initng_plugins_pause initng_plugins_pidfile initng_plugins_provide initng_plugins_reload initng_plugins_renice initng_plugins_rlparser initng_plugins_simple_launcher initng_plugins_stcmd initng_plugins_stdout initng_plugins_suid initng_plugins_syncron initng_plugins_syslog initng_plugins_unneeded input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics isdnlog jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos kernel_linux key ldap libg++ linguas_it linguas_it_IT linguas_it_IT@euro mad mime mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin offensive ogg openal opengl optimize pam pcre pdflib perl pic png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spl ssl tcpd theora threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU vcd video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa vorbis winbind x264 xml xorg xpm xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

ora che guardo meglio...

```
--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu
```

?????????

----------

## thewally

Cambia la variabile cflags direttamente sulla linea di comando di emerge, in qualcosa di più digeribile dal compilatore.

Per prova metterei solo "-02 -march=athlon64"   :Wink: 

----------

## devilheart

non cambia nulla e non spiega perché --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu invece di --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

----------

## fabius

esegui un

```
ls /usr/lib/gcc*/*linux-gnu/ -d
```

----------

## devilheart

```
/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/
```

----------

## fabius

Posta

```
gcc-config -l
```

----------

## devilheart

```
[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1 *
```

----------

## Luca89

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> non cambia nulla e non spiega perchï¿½ --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu invece di --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

 

credo dipenda da questa riga presente nell'ebuild:

```
        use amd64 && multilib_toolchain_setup x86

```

ovvero wine viene compilato come se fosse su x86 

Questo tipo di errore Ã¨ molto comune e nel forum dovresti trovare parecchi thread sull'argomento, l'unica cosa che ti posso consigliare Ã¨ quella provare con delle cflags,cxxflags e ldflags piÃ¹ sicure. Ti consiglio:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=k8 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS=""

```

----------

## devilheart

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Questo tipo di errore Ã¨ molto comune e nel forum dovresti trovare parecchi thread sull'argomento

 me ne linki uno?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Luca89

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> me ne linki uno? 

 

Ecco qua:

FAQ inglese

Tradotta in italiano dal buon Cazzantonio

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=27486

Come puoi notare tu stesso leggendo quei thread il primo consiglio Ã¨ quello di cambiare le cflags. Hai provato a farlo? Come Ã¨ andata?

----------

## devilheart

ho provato con CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64"

ma il risultato è sempre quello

```

configure:2388: checking for C compiler default output file name

configure:2415: gcc  -O2 -pipe -march=athlon64   conftest.c  >&5

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/./libgcc.a when sea

rching for -lgcc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/./libgcc.a when sea

rching for -lgcc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.1/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lgcc
```

può essere perché fino ad un paio di giorni fa usavo il profilo default-linux/amd64/2006.1/no-multilib ?

----------

## Luca89

 *Quote:*   

> puï¿½ essere perchï¿½ fino ad un paio di giorni fa usavo il profilo default-linux/amd64/2006.1/no-multilib ?

 

Molto probabile.

----------

## devilheart

però adesso uso default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop

e non cambia nulla...

----------

## Luca89

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> perï¿½ adesso uso default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop
> 
> e non cambia nulla...

 

Non credo che basti cambiare profilo, dovresti almeno ricompilare la toolchain (glibc, gcc e bin-utils).

----------

## devilheart

mmm ora che ci penso non c'era la use flag multilib da attivare per poter compilare anche a 32bit?

EDIT

```
USE="multilib" emerge -pv gcc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1  USE="doc fortran multislot nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -gcj -gtk -hardened -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB
```

perché non posso attivare multilib?

----------

